# Outsource your album design...



## Storybook Pages (May 20, 2008)

Simplify your album design workload.
Unload it on us.  *Storybook Pages* : www.storybookpages.com

Free design audition to sample our style: just send us 20-30 images from a recent wedding and we'll design several spreads and post online for your evaluation.  Free.  No obligation.


----------

